# Amici mai



## danny (10 Dicembre 2021)

Come fanno i nostri migliori cineasti ho usato un verso di una canzone di Venditti che non c'entra un cazzo, ma che ci sta sempre lo stesso perché mette allegria e poi lui mi piace anche quindi va bene lo stesso.
Che caratteristiche apprezzate nel vostro miglior amico e nella vostra migliore amica?
Quali caratteristica odiate di più in una persona per cui mai e poi mai la vorreste come amica?
E una delusione?
Questo per iniziare, che tanto so che alla terza pagina già mi racconterete della volta che vi siete fatti l'amica fin dai tempio delle medie mentre eravate ubriachi in vacanza al mare.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Dicembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Come fanno i nostri migliori cineasti ho usato un verso di una canzone di Venditti che non c'entra un cazzo, ma che ci sta sempre lo stesso perché mette allegria e poi lui mi piace anche quindi va bene lo stesso.
> Che caratteristiche apprezzate nel vostro miglior amico e nella vostra migliore amica?
> Quali caratteristica odiate di più in una persona per cui mai e poi mai la vorreste come amica?
> E una delusione?
> Questo per iniziare, che tanto so che alla terza pagina già mi racconterete della volta che vi siete fatti l'amica fin dai tempio delle medie mentre eravate ubriachi in vacanza al mare.


La sincerità sempre e comunque, il non essere giudicata, il poter dialogare anche se abbiamo opinioni diverse 
L’ironia e l’auto ironia 
Il sapere di poter contare sempre su di lui/lei.
non sopporto chi si atteggia, nel caso di donne quelle che se la tirano. 
Non sopporto che mi si nascondano cose o che si cerchi di far passare da scema e comunque l’opposto di tutte le cose che apprezzo


----------



## Lostris (10 Dicembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Come fanno i nostri migliori cineasti ho usato un verso di una canzone di Venditti che non c'entra un cazzo, ma che ci sta sempre lo stesso perché mette allegria e poi lui mi piace anche quindi va bene lo stesso.
> Che caratteristiche apprezzate nel vostro miglior amico e nella vostra migliore amica?
> Quali caratteristica odiate di più in una persona per cui mai e poi mai la vorreste come amica?
> E una delusione?
> Questo per iniziare, che tanto so che alla terza pagina già mi racconterete della volta che vi siete fatti l'amica fin dai tempio delle medie mentre eravate ubriachi in vacanza al mare.


La mia migliore amica conosce le parti peggiori di me, e le stanno bene.
Non mi giudica, ma non ha problemi a dirmi se secondo lei sto facendo una cazzata, se mi son vestita di merda, se ho il prezzemolo tra i denti.
Mi è vicina, concretamente e non per circostanza. 
Se confido a lei qualcosa, so che resta lì. Non ho bisogno di riempire i silenzi con lei, perché siamo perfettamente a nostro agio l’una con l’altra.
Abbiamo la stessa ironia e la medesima “attitudine sociale”, non siamo appiccicose e non sentiamo la necessità nè l’”obbligo” di vederci/sentirci sempre, nè di dirci tutto.

Non potrei mai diventare amica di una persona che vedo come costruita, maligna. Anche la stupidità è un deterrente.

Una delusione: un’amicizia -preziosa per me - di lungo corso finita a causa di un “incidente” che ha fatto emergere un’atteggiamento moralista e giudicante che mai mi sarei aspettata, oltre ad un evidentemente differente scala valoriale.


----------



## danny (10 Dicembre 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> La mia migliore amica conosce le parti peggiori di me, e le stanno bene.
> Non mi giudica, ma non ha problemi a dirmi se secondo lei sto facendo una cazzata, se mi son vestita di merda, se ho il prezzemolo tra i denti.
> Mi è vicina, concretamente e non per circostanza.
> Se confido a lei qualcosa, so che resta lì. Non ho bisogno di riempire i silenzi con lei, perché siamo perfettamente a nostro agio l’una con l’altra.
> ...


Quello del "giudizio" è spesso un ostacolo, l'ho notato in diverse situazioni.


----------



## Lostris (10 Dicembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Quello del "giudizio" è spesso un ostacolo, l'ho notato in diverse situazioni.


E ti credo, non ti apri altrimenti.
A seconda dei casi puoi cercare un parere, un consiglio, magari semplice accoglienza. E a volte non cerchi, ma avresti bisogno di un bello scossone o di un no.

Trovare qualcuno che capisca i tuoi bisogni (anche quelli che non sai di avere) è oro.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Dicembre 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> *La mia migliore amica conosce le parti peggiori di me, e le stanno bene*.
> *Non mi giudica*, ma non ha problemi a dirmi se secondo lei sto facendo una cazzata, se mi son vestita di merda, se ho il prezzemolo tra i denti.
> Mi è vicina, concretamente e non per circostanza.
> Se confido a lei qualcosa, so che resta lì. Non ho bisogno di riempire i silenzi con lei, perché siamo perfettamente a nostro agio l’una con l’altra.
> ...


Noti la contraddizione?


----------



## Lostris (10 Dicembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Noti la contraddizione?


No. non c'è una contraddizione, forse ho usato dei termini non del tutto corretti. 
è più giusto dire che "le accetta".. che le stiano bene o meno.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Dicembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Noti la contraddizione?


Vuoi che non ti giudichi all’interno della tua scala valoriale. Ma evidentemente adatti la scala valoriale alla prassi. 
Non viceversa.


----------



## Pincopallino (10 Dicembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Come fanno i nostri migliori cineasti ho usato un verso di una canzone di Venditti che non c'entra un cazzo, ma che ci sta sempre lo stesso perché mette allegria e poi lui mi piace anche quindi va bene lo stesso.
> Che caratteristiche apprezzate nel vostro miglior amico e nella vostra migliore amica?
> Quali caratteristica odiate di più in una persona per cui mai e poi mai la vorreste come amica?
> E una delusione?
> Questo per iniziare, che tanto so che alla terza pagina già mi racconterete della volta che vi siete fatti l'amica fin dai tempio delle medie mentre eravate ubriachi in vacanza al mare.


La mia migliore amica è mia moglie.
Mi fa fare quel che voglio, mi supporta in tutto senza farmi mancare le critiche, non è gelosa, le piace fare cose con me ma anche senza di me.
Diciamo che se avessi bisogno di una amica la cercherei in lei.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Dicembre 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> No. non c'è una contraddizione, forse ho usato dei termini non del tutto corretti.
> è più giusto dire che "le accetta".. che le stiano bene o meno.


Lo facciamo tutti.
Ma se ti dice che stai sbagliando, lo fa all‘interno di un quadro valoriale.


----------



## Lostris (10 Dicembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo facciamo tutti.
> Ma se ti dice che stai sbagliando, lo fa all‘interno di un quadro valoriale.


Nessuno ne è fuori, chiaramente. 
Mi può dare una sua opinione rispetto a come è lei, non se ne esce da questo.


----------



## Vera (10 Dicembre 2021)

Fra tutti ce ne sono 2 che considero i migliori. 
Caratterialmente sono diversissimi ma entrambi posseggono le qualità che ritengo indispensabili.
L'inizio è stato dei migliori. Non ci sopportavamo.
Hanno il coraggio di dirmi quello che pensano senza giudicare. Mi sostengono anche quando, secondo loro, sto sbagliando.
Ci sono anche se non chiedo loro aiuto.
Mi ascoltano anche se non parlo.
Non ho mai bisogno di dire loro che stavo scherzando.
Rispettano i miei spazi, i miei silenzi.
Mi abbracciano a tradimento perché sanno che a me, gli abbracci, non è mica vero che non li voglio.
Potrei continuare ma c'ho da fare.
Aggiungo solo che non potrei mai diventare amica di chi non è mai se stesso, di chi non riesce a vedere oltre, di chi si lagna, di chi mi tocca in continuazione quando parla.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Dicembre 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Nessuno ne è fuori, chiaramente.
> Mi può dare una sua opinione rispetto a come è lei, non se ne esce da questo.


Invece io voglio chi mi ascolta e considera come sono io.


----------



## Lostris (10 Dicembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Invece io voglio chi mi ascolta e considera come sono io.


Anche quello, certo.
Quando dico che mi da consigli in base a come è lei non intendevo dire che mi dice quello che farebbe lei nella mia situazione.. c’è sempre un mettersi nei panni dell’altro, per quanto possibile, e una riflessione sulla persona.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Dicembre 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Anche quello, certo.
> Quando dico che mi da consigli in base a come è lei non intendevo dire che mi dice quello che farebbe lei nella mia situazione.. c’è sempre un mettersi nei panni dell’altro, per quanto possibile, e una riflessione sulla persona.


Col cavolo!
uno su mille ce la fa.
Se pensi a me ti risulta evidente.


----------



## Lostris (10 Dicembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Col cavolo!
> uno su mille ce la fa.
> Se pensi a me ti risulta evidente.


Intendevo tra me e la mia amica 

Bruni con te credo avrebbe difficoltà chiunque.
Non sei facilina.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Dicembre 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Intendevo tra me e la mia amica
> 
> Bruni con te credo avrebbe difficoltà chiunque.
> Non sei facilina.


Non sono facilina e non ho la borsa Livorno


----------



## Brunetta (10 Dicembre 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Intendevo tra me e la mia amica
> 
> Bruni con te credo avrebbe difficoltà chiunque.
> Non sei facilina.


Seriamente invece io cerco di prendere atto della situazione e della persona, vedi Etta, più degli altri.


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Dicembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Come fanno i nostri migliori cineasti ho usato un verso di una canzone di Venditti che non c'entra un cazzo, ma che ci sta sempre lo stesso perché mette allegria e poi lui mi piace anche quindi va bene lo stesso.
> Che caratteristiche apprezzate nel vostro miglior amico e nella vostra migliore amica?
> Quali caratteristica odiate di più in una persona per cui mai e poi mai la vorreste come amica?
> E una delusione?
> Questo per iniziare, che tanto so che alla terza pagina già mi racconterete della volta che vi siete fatti l'amica fin dai tempio delle medie mentre eravate ubriachi in vacanza al mare.


 e io sarò vecchio, ma con Venditti alle medie ai falò in spiaggia le mani in caciara che ho messo alle ragazzine...


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Dicembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Che caratteristiche apprezzate nella vostra migliore amica?


È multiorgasmica. E squirta. Ed è anche molto intelligente e mi scalda il cuore spesso e volentieri. Esattamente in quest'ordine.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Dicembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo facciamo tutti.
> Ma se ti dice che stai sbagliando, lo fa all‘interno di un quadro valoriale.


Questo non modifica il rapporto peró, un giudizio negativo si
Posso non approvare quello che fai ma capire perché lo fai e soprattutto essere felice se ti sei felice


----------



## Rose1994 (15 Dicembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Come fanno i nostri migliori cineasti ho usato un verso di una canzone di Venditti che non c'entra un cazzo, ma che ci sta sempre lo stesso perché mette allegria e poi lui mi piace anche quindi va bene lo stesso.
> Che caratteristiche apprezzate nel vostro miglior amico e nella vostra migliore amica?
> Quali caratteristica odiate di più in una persona per cui mai e poi mai la vorreste come amica?
> E una delusione?
> Questo per iniziare, che tanto so che alla terza pagina già mi racconterete della volta che vi siete fatti l'amica fin dai tempio delle medie mentre eravate ubriachi in vacanza al mare.


La caratteristica che apprezzo di più è la capacità di ascolto, ma anche la volontà nell’organizzare momenti per vederci. Io sono una tipa molto organizzata e sentir dire “ fai tu” in realtà mi snerva, mi piacciono le persone che cercano del tempo per trascorrerlo insieme a me, che siano propositive  e Allegre.
Oddio ciò che odio è la competizione, quando ci si vanta di cazzate solo per apparire… quella non potrebbe mai essere una mia amica. Lo dico perché se c’è competizione non c’è amicizia a mio parere.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Dicembre 2021)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> La caratteristica che apprezzo di più è la capacità di ascolto


----------



## Lostris (15 Dicembre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


>


Sei tremendissimo


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Dicembre 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Sei tremendissimo


dammi torto.


----------



## Lostris (15 Dicembre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> dammi torto.


Se avessi voluto dartelo, lo avrei fatto


----------



## danny (17 Dicembre 2021)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> La caratteristica che apprezzo di più è la capacità di ascolto, ma anche la volontà nell’organizzare momenti per vederci. Io sono una tipa molto organizzata e sentir dire “ fai tu” in realtà mi snerva, mi piacciono le persone che cercano del tempo per trascorrerlo insieme a me, che siano propositive  e Allegre.
> Oddio ciò che odio è la competizione, quando ci si vanta di cazzate solo per apparire… quella non potrebbe mai essere una mia amica. Lo dico perché se c’è competizione non c’è amicizia a mio parere.


Competizione, invidia, pettegolezzo, critiche,  moralismo...
Sì, queste cose per me sono un ostacolo.
Poi anche la piattezza, in genere.
Mi piace chi ha voglia di divertirsi.
Senza stare a pensarci troppo su.
Sono però le basi di partenza, quelle per cui ci si sceglie, per diventare amico è necessaria accedere a una sola cosa:
la fiducia,


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Dicembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Mi piace chi ha voglia di divertirsi.
> Senza stare a pensarci troppo su


Gli opposti si attraggono.


----------



## danny (17 Dicembre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Gli opposti si attraggono.


Sì, anche.


----------



## omicron (7 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Come fanno i nostri migliori cineasti ho usato un verso di una canzone di Venditti che non c'entra un cazzo, ma che ci sta sempre lo stesso perché mette allegria e poi lui mi piace anche quindi va bene lo stesso.
> Che caratteristiche apprezzate nel vostro miglior amico e nella vostra migliore amica?
> Quali caratteristica odiate di più in una persona per cui mai e poi mai la vorreste come amica?
> E una delusione?
> Questo per iniziare, che tanto so che alla terza pagina già mi racconterete della volta che vi siete fatti l'amica fin dai tempio delle medie mentre eravate ubriachi in vacanza al mare.


ovviamente i migliori rapporti di amicizia li ho con persone a me affini, che amano le stesse cose e che la pensano più o meno come me
non sopporto i superficiali e neanche i faciloni


----------

